# Snow making begins in the midwest!



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

My local ski hill has begun making snow! My season is more about the trips but this place helps me get ready for those...Looks like the end of Nov to mid december before they will be ready, just as long as we don't have any warm spells...


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

lol sorry I giggled when I saw that hill, cool beans on the snowmaking though. :cheeky4:


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Method said:


> lol sorry I giggled when I saw that hill, cool beans on the snowmaking though. :cheeky4:


Yeah, it what we have though...Thanks to that hill I was able to go to telluride last year (first trip out west) and have a good time. It is funny, verticle drop is 400 ft, longest run is one mile...and you better keep your speed on the 1 mile or you will be pushing lol. One of the days I will be able to move out there...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

your one up on us. They aren't even making snow here yet and our hills aren't much better.
But riding is riding right guys, might not be mountains or powder but like you, it is what we have.
Still having fun,
-Slyder


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, seems a bit ambitious. It's going to be above 60 the next few days here in Ohio. But yeah, this forum is dominated by people who ride mountains. Us midwesterners ride what we got, and we like it!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Tauwolf said:


> Wow, seems a bit ambitious. It's going to be above 60 the next few days here in Ohio. But yeah, this forum is dominated by people who ride mountains. Us midwesterners ride what we got, and we like it!


yeah, most of that snow will be gone tomorrow...it is suppose to push 70 here tomorrow. They were probably just testing the system. lol

7 hours away I have access to this...hoping to get out here 2 or 3 times this year 

Snow shoe...has 1500 vertical drop


----------



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

It is alittle ambitious but hey, they gotta start sometime. As long as the snow stays on the slopes and off the roads I'll be happy.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

im quessing thats perfect north? me and my buds go to paoli, its closer to paducah. we rode PN once last year, i really didnt think it was any better than paoli. im stoked to see some snow on the ground though! paoli is projecting dec 18 as their opening day. i hope you have a good season and shred up the mountains when you head out west. were going west in april or march so were gonna do like you do and burn up our season passes on the little hills to get us ready.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> im quessing thats perfect north? me and my buds go to paoli, its closer to paducah. we rode PN once last year, i really didnt think it was any better than paoli. im stoked to see some snow on the ground though! paoli is projecting dec 18 as their opening day. i hope you have a good season and shred up the mountains when you head out west. were going west in april or march so were gonna do like you do and burn up our season passes on the little hills to get us ready.


The first picture is perfect north. I have not been to paoli but plan to give it a shot this year, most of my buds that ski and snowboard say perfect north is better, more runs, a little bigger vertical drop and they stay up on the snow making better. This others opinions. I will keep an I on paoli snow reports will go when it is good, not icey and give you my opinion. PN is 2 hours from me, and Paoli is 55 minutes, I hope I have the same opinion as you, the shorter drive would be nice. 

The 2nd picture is from snow shoe, I think it is the basin side, the longer bigger runs are on the Western territory, they didn't have a picture of those, they are usually the last runs they get open.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Currently 50 in St Louis with a high of 76. Our 310ft hill won't be getting any snow for a while. Sometime in the season I will be at Paoli since my friend has family there and I get a discount on tickets.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Currently 60ish in Detroit, none of our local hills have started up the guns yet but a few of the resorts up north have been testing. Ski Brule in the Upper Peninsula started snowmaking in October, they opened over the weekend with the infamous WROD - but Brule is 11+ hours from Detroit.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

snowmaking officially started in Socal last night!


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

john doe said:


> Currently 50 in St Louis with a high of 76. Our 310ft hill won't be getting any snow for a while. Sometime in the season I will be at Paoli since my friend has family there and I get a discount on tickets.


310ft hill, Ha!!:laugh: HV also claims they have 12 runs but we both know they really only have about 6 runs. But I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

hidden valley is terrible. if i lived is STL, i would be there everyday though.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I feel bad for all those of you who don't have the real mountains in your backyard.

But I am thankful, because you really make me appreciate what I have.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

hey man thats what were here for. soley to make you mountain kids appreciate what you got in return, we really appreciate all the jealousy, and hatred yall create in our hearts. 

wherever that is, i want to go there and ride that. real bad.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

hahaha. Sorry. lol.

It is Stevens. About 45 minutes from my front door.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

J.Schaef said:


> hahaha. Sorry. lol.
> 
> It is Stevens. About 45 minutes from my front door.


how do YOU get to the top? do you snowmobile? splitboard? hike?


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> hidden valley is terrible. if i lived is STL, i would be there everyday though.


I agree Hidden Valley does suck but it is better than nothing. I live about 25 minutes away and go out there about every weekend on the 10pm to 3am session when it is empty and cheap so it is not too bad, you can get a lot of runs in. That and they finally started grooming again around 11pm at night so it doesn't turn into a sheet of ice like it used to.:thumbsup:


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

agreed, its definitely better than not riding at all. thats what i always say about paoli too.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> how do YOU get to the top? do you snowmobile? splitboard? hike?


I take the lifts lol 

The peak that is centered in the photo is Cowboy Mtn.

If you look closely near the top you can see a traverse line near the top.

If you follow it to the right side of the mountain, that is where 7th heaven lift dumps you out. 

From there you can hike to the top of cowboy, or ride down to the base.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to Perfect North in Lawrenceburg IN where the time spent in the lift line is longer than it takes to get down the run...


I have fun there, and like I said before it does help prepare me for somewhat for the big mountains. I did discover at the big mountain last year that my boots were not up to snuff. Someday when I am good at this I can say see what I had to work with...

I had friends that laughed at me when I bought a snowboard. After I showed them the pictures from the trip out west last season they weren't laughing so much any more....:laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I saw that Tyrol Basin west of Madison WI was making snow to open on Nov 9th but the temps got to warm. If it cools down again, they will fire up the machines again. 
*"With a warm-up predicted beginning Sunday, we will NOT be open on Tuesday, Nov 9. Check snow report for updates concerning next weekend."*

They are trying to open some limited runs Nov 13th, if they do the kids and I are there.
They are opening not all runs and not all lifts running Gonna try to go this weekend!!!!!

Think this is last year's photo but not sure photo was created 11-9-10 could be this year










-Slyder


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

how long after they start snow making, does it usually take for the resort to open?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

*Before I checked the website...*
I'd be really surprised if Hidden Valley opened before Christmas... 

*After I checked the website*
Well, damn, it's opening on the 18th according to the calendar. 

Hidden Valley is definitely better than nothing, but it's still hard to accept. I started a club at my school and the first question is always "Where the hell do you guys snowboard?"
Followed usually by looks of pity.  
Ah well, there's the spring trip for those ungrateful bastards. :laugh:


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i understand that, we live 3 hours from both paoli and hidden valley. season ticket holders anyways though, we're dedicated.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sorry guys that is last years photo but it's coming I did check the webcam, now that it's daylight, and there is white stuff there. Not quite enough yet but soon

Here is a pic off the web cam from this morning 11-10-10










-Slyder


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> *Before I checked the website...*
> I'd be really surprised if Hidden Valley opened before Christmas...
> 
> *After I checked the website*
> ...


Typically HV opens about the second week of December every year. Around here it will be up and down temps and then all of sudden it's highs of 25 to 30 and stays that way. Once it is cold they build up a base pretty quick.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> Typically HV opens about the second week of December every year. Around here it will be up and down temps and then all of sudden it's highs of 25 to 30 and stays that way. Once it is cold they build up a base pretty quick.


Haha, I know about the crazy weather. I mean, hell, it's almost the middle of november and we're having temps in the 70's. :laugh:

Debating getting a season pass, but I think I'll wait till next year since I'm doing a winter and spring trip this season.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I looked at some of the hills you guys mentioned here. Have you all been out West to ride? You guys must lose your shit when you see how things are in the rockies?

I couldn't believe it after riding in Colorado after having only ridden in Australia.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> Haha, I know about the crazy weather. I mean, hell, it's almost the middle of november and we're having temps in the 70's. :laugh:
> 
> Debating getting a season pass, but I think I'll wait till next year since I'm doing a winter and spring trip this season.


Getting a season pass to where, Hidden Valley? If so don't do it now, actually if you wait until the beginning of February to buy one they are $300 and good for the rest of this season into the next year. Right now they are like $400.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

roremc said:


> I looked at some of the hills you guys mentioned here. Have you all been out West to ride? You guys must lose your shit when you see how things are in the rockies?
> 
> I couldn't believe it after riding in Colorado after having only ridden in Australia.


I know I used to go out west 1 to 3 times a year, and then I got married and had kids and that pretty much came to end. Since I got married we take a lot of trips up north in the Wisconsin area but still not anything close to out west, just much bigger versions of our local spot. But this year I already booked my flight, condo, and rental car to Keystone in January. I can't wait it's been about 7 years since I've been to Colorado!!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

roremc said:


> I looked at some of the hills you guys mentioned here. Have you all been out West to ride? You guys must lose your shit when you see how things are in the rockies?
> 
> I couldn't believe it after riding in Colorado after having only ridden in Australia.


yeah i went to vail in january. its about 10 our our hills stacked on top of each other and about 1000 of em wide. you're right its a whole different ballgame but like the others say, our hills beat nit riding at all. maybe it makes us appreciate and have more fun when we do get out west. i had the time of my life and we're planning another trip out there in march.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Haha, I know about the crazy weather. I mean, hell, it's almost the middle of november and we're having temps in the 70's. :laugh:
> 
> Debating getting a season pass, but I think I'll wait till next year since I'm doing a winter and spring trip this season.


After the 1st the price went up to $450 for full pass and the Friday/Saturday night pass is $210. As said it is better to just wait until Febuary 16th and you can get a full pass for $300 that is good for the rest of the season and then the next.

I've got a full pass and my goal is to be there 3 times a week and hopefully have the money for a trip out west in late March. I can't wait to stand on top of a mountain and look out over endless snow.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

john doe said:


> After the 1st the price went up to $450 for full pass and the Friday/Saturday night pass is $210. As said it is better to just wait until Febuary 16th and you can get a full pass for $300 that is good for the rest of the season and then the next.
> 
> I've got a full pass and my goal is to be there 3 times a week and hopefully have the money for a trip out west in late March. I can't wait to stand on top of a mountain and look out over endless snow.


It's February 16th, I couldn't remember. $300 isn't bad but since I usually only ride on the weekends I will probably get the midnight pass, I think that is only $150 in Feb.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

For the midwest guys. I have been to paoli a few times last year. This year i got me a pass. Next year my wife and i are going west. 


My question is Which is better paoli or PN? I live about 1.5 from paoli and about 2-2.5 from PN. Should i check out PN or just stay going to paoli?


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

also If i were to take a small trip were should i go. 


I want somewere that is like out west. I looked up snowshoe not bad. Is their anything closer to the indiana.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

PN is not gonna be worth the extra drive for you. stick to paoli.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

mikemounlio said:


> also If i were to take a small trip were should i go.
> 
> 
> I want somewere that is like out west. I looked up snowshoe not bad. Is their anything closer to the indiana.


There are some decent resorts north in Wisconsin but nothing that will compare to out west. How far are from the east coast, say vermont?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

indiana is a hike even to the east coast. snowshoe will be your best bet probably, you might be able to make it to Seven Springs in PA depending on where you're at in Indiana though that might be quite a drive, too. Of course there is always Michigan but our resorts aren't anything special, either. 300-500 vertical feet for the most part, all about 3.5 hours from the MI/IN border.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I think i will just go in half on a rent a car and stay at a cheap hotel. I dont mind a 10 hour drive for a small mountain. I wouldnt do it a bunch. Just once a year mabye. I will make it to the west just not this year.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

mikemounlio said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I think i will just go in half on a rent a car and stay at a cheap hotel. I dont mind a 10 hour drive for a small mountain. I wouldnt do it a bunch. Just once a year mabye. I will make it to the west just not this year.


Well if you are willing to drive 10 hours then check out a couple resorts in Wisconsin. Devilshead and Granite's Peak are pretty good, we usually make a trip or 2 up there every year. Granite is better but a little further and pricey lift tickets 700'vert. Chestnut Mountain in Galena, IL is pretty good. If you want to stay on the cheap you can't beat Devilshead from sunday through thursday, 1 lift ticket and a room at the lodge for $60 per person. Chestnut has the same deal but I think they went up to $80 per person this year. I prefer Devilshead though, not the steepest but pretty big, 500'vert.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

room and lift ticket for 80$ a person at chestnut? If so i think i will have to check this one out


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

mikemounlio said:


> room and lift ticket for 80$ a person at chestnut? If so i think i will have to check this one out


Yeah and only $60 at Devilshead!! Again that is sunday through thursday only. Even when you factor in gas, food, and another days lift ticket you can go up there for 2 days under $200. Also at both places the rooms are for double occupancy so if you have more than 2 people and don't mind sharing a room you can go even cheaper. First 2 people cost is $60 each and then it's like $30 or $40 each addtional person.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

roremc said:


> I looked at some of the hills you guys mentioned here. Have you all been out West to ride? You guys must lose your shit when you see how things are in the rockies?
> 
> I couldn't believe it after riding in Colorado after having only ridden in Australia.


I went to Teluride last season (Feb 2010). This was my first trip out west and it was solo. When I arrived in Town and saw the lifts going almost straight up the side of the mountain I was a bit shocked and hoped that the runs I saw were not the beginner runs.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

roremc said:


> I looked at some of the hills you guys mentioned here. Have you all been out West to ride? You guys must lose your shit when you see how things are in the rockies?
> 
> I couldn't believe it after riding in Colorado after having only ridden in Australia.


A lot of us actually go out west during the breaks (Winter and Spring), but it is pretty different. We're just not lucky enough to have mountains in our backyards. 

It is interesting to see blues that could kick your hill's black run's ass... hell, some of the greens are harder, haha.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been to Chestnut and compaired to HV it is tons better. I went on a Saturday and the lift lines did suck so going on a weekday would be awesome if you can swing it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

If you want to hit two hills Cascade is just down the road from Devils Head and Tyrol Basin is about 45minutes south of both of those just outside of Madison. 3 pretty good hills and Tyrol Basin is $12 on Tuesday's if you are planning on a week visit to WI

-Slyder


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

slyder said:


> If you want to hit two hills Cascade is just down the road from Devils Head and Tyrol Basin is about 45minutes south of both of those just outside of Madison. 3 pretty good hills and Tyrol Basin is $12 on Tuesday's if you are planning on a week visit to WI
> 
> -Slyder


I went to Cascade and it was horrible, I don't recommend that place at all. Never been to Tyrol Basin but it looks pretty small.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I never said it was great. My kids ski free so it was affordable. One trip of 4 of us was $50 can't beat that. Most of the hills around here are all about the same.

Just my thoughts but ranking the local hills like this.
Devils Head
Tyrol Basin
Granite Peak
Cascade
Alpine Valley
Sunburst
Crystal Ridge
Olympia Resort
This of course depends on what you like to ride, groomers or park and I haven't been to all of them. But I do have friends and this is also based on discussions with where they like to ride. 
We are not out west and this is what we have, it's still about having fun with my kids for me, not the mountain we are on.

-Slyder


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Well...it looks like mid December before boarding season starts...here...


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

You and me both.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I just got back from Tyrol Basin, and we had a blast. Got a little icy, and only 1 run open and hike the park but we had a blast. Still running the guns there to open more runs tomorrow. 
I'm a little tired and sore, and my Switch riding was terrible, but it was teh 1st trip of the year and I'm still getting used to the new board. We'll get there... 

-Slyder


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

*Reporting from Michigan*

Boyne Highlands resort opened today.

Nubs Nob (basically across the street from Boyne) also opened today.

Mt. Holly is hosting a RomeSDS Pre Jib event tomorrow, running guns nonstop since yesterday so the jam is a definite but whether the slopes will be open is a TBD until tomorrow morning.

Mt. Brighton is scheduled to open Sunday at noon.

Ski Brule in the UP has been open a while already but that might as well be Wisconsin.

Indianhead, Marquette Mtn, Norway Mountain and Big Powderhorn Mountain (also UP) got 5-10" this week and running guns, planning on opening next weekend.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Our 1st outing of the year !!!!

I think he needs to bend his knees more...but he is spotting his landing 










Unloading the car and gearing up:










-Slyder


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Granites Peak, Devilshead, Chestnut, and Sundown all opened up this past weekend.:thumbsup: Planning our first trip up to Devislhead Dec 11 and 12th.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Alpine Valley opened Sunday as well we went gorgeous weather, I also "heard" Cascade is open...

-Slyder


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

slyder said:


> -Slyder



twins?



asdasdasdasdas


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Left kid: my kids friend
Center kid: my oldest 14
Rgith kid: middle kid 13

almost Irish twins, clean out the plumbing and things happen quickly lol

-Slyder


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

paoli peaks started making snow!


----------

